# Ausbau Hauptlager Schwinge Cube Ams Comp 2006



## derirrewayne (11. April 2009)

Hallo,

ich besitze ein Cube Ams Comp (Modell 2006), und habe festgestellt, dass eigentlich sämtliche Lager im Bereich der Hinterradschwinge Spiel haben. Der Austausch ist auch weiter kein Problem, bis auf das Hauptlager neben dem Tretlager. Wie kann ich dieses / diese entfernen ?

Ich habe bereits die Suchfunfktion bemüht, die Antworten dort haben mich aber nicht wirklick weiter gebracht...

Ich habe auf der linken Seite die Schraube entfernt, habe jetzt aber das Problem, dass ich auf der Antriebsseite nicht weiter kommmen. Ich habe hier die Möglichkeit einen 10er Imbosschlüssel anzusetzen, doch leider dreht sich dabei alles mit...

In anderen Threads stand etwas hinsichtlich: Auf der linken Seite eine Schraube eindrehen und das ganze dann mit leichter Gewalt zur anderen Seite austreiben. Da Frage ich mich dann aber doch, wozu ich auf der andern Seite den Imbus ansetzen kann ??? Nur zum Gegenhalten für die Linke Seite ?

Vielleicht hat hier schon jemand das Lager ausgebaut und kann es mal mit ein zwei Sätzen beschreiben...


Gruß
d.i.W.


----------



## triduma (12. April 2009)

derirrewayne schrieb:


> Hallo,
> 
> ich besitze ein Cube Ams Comp (Modell 2006), und habe festgestellt, dass eigentlich sämtliche Lager im Bereich der Hinterradschwinge Spiel haben. Der Austausch ist auch weiter kein Problem, bis auf das Hauptlager neben dem Tretlager. Wie kann ich dieses / diese entfernen ?
> 
> ...



Hi,
richtig, linke Schraube rausdrehen, eine andere Schraube reindrehen und mit dem Hammer draufhauen. Anders bekommt man die Achse nicht raus. Der 10er Inbus ist nur zum gegenhalten beim Anziehen.
Gruß
triduma


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## derirrewayne (12. April 2009)

Hallo,

vielen Dank für die schnelle Antwort ! Und frohe Ostern 

Gruß
d.i.W.


----------



## cuberni (23. April 2009)

Hallo,

darf man mal Fragen, wie´s gelaufen ist, sind die Lager schon getauscht?
Bin auch gerade dabei, die Lager zu tauschen. Wie bekommt man am Besten die Kugellager raus, ohne was zu zerstören?

Gruß Berni!


----------



## derirrewayne (23. April 2009)

Hallo, bei mir ist es super gut gelaufen. Ich habe mir zuerst neue Lager bei Ebay besorgt, und dann angefangen alle Lager des Hinterbaus durchzutauschen. 

Das große Lager neben dem Tretlager kam mir anfangs am schwierigsten vor, da man nicht wirklich genau sehen kann, wie es aufgebaut ist. Wie aber bereits hier beschrieben, muss man lediglich die Schraube auf der Antriebsseite entfernen. (Imbus auf der anderen Seite lediglich zum gegenhalten). Ich habe dann auf der Antriebsseite einfach eine längere Schraube eingedreht, und mit einem Gummihammer mehrmals "draufgehauen". Sitz anfangs etwas fest, gibt dann aber nach. Du treibst somit quasi den "Kern" aus. Die Lager sind dann noch drin, lassen sich aber ebenfalls leicht entfernen, indem Du von der anderen Seite einen langen dünnen Gegenstand ansetzt und dann auch wieder etwas mit dem Hammer nachhilfst. (Darauf achten, dass du den Ansatzpunkt auf dem Lager wechselst, damit du es beim austreiben nicht verkantest).

Dieses funktionierte auch bei den andern Lagern super. Zum eintreiben der neuen Lager, habe ich ( wo es möglich war), das neue Lager angesetzt, das vorher entfernte draufgelegt, eine Schraube durch die beiden Lager gesteckt, und dann hinten eine Unterlegscheibe und eine Mutter angebracht. Damit lässt sich das neue Lager dann prima einziehen:

Also (Lager alt)(Lager neu) II RahmenII (Unterlegscheibe)(Mutter).

Lager alt auf Lager neu, damit du das neue nicht beschädigst. Zudem schließt es nicht immer ab, sondern muss manchmal auch ein bisschen versenkt werden. Funktioniert so super...

Gruß
d.i.W.


----------



## cuberni (24. April 2009)

Super,

danke für die Rückmeldung. Habe auch mal kurz probiert die Lager auszutreiben, sitzen aber ganz schön stramm drin. Werd´s dann nochmal mit etwas mehr Nachdruck versuchen. Wenn ich das richtig sehe, sitzen am Hauptlager außen die Lager. Dazwischen müßte sich noch eine Hülse befinden. 
Bin schon gespannt, wie´s klappt.

Gruß Berni!


----------



## sigma66 (27. August 2009)

Hallo,

ich fahre auch ein Cube AMS Comp von 2006 und habe heute das Hauptlager getauscht. Ging mit den Hinweisen aus dem Forum relativ problemlos. 

Ich habe vor, jetzt auch noch die restlichen Lager des Hinterbaus zu tauschen. Sind an allen Gelenken die gleichen Kugellager (698-2RS) verbaut oder gibt es wie bei den neueren Modellen unterschiedliche Lager?

Gruss
sigma66


----------



## leducati (7. September 2010)

Hallo,
kann jemand mir eine Auflistung der benötigten Lager für das Cube AMS Comp 2006 für die Hinterradschwinge geben?

Wäre super cool!

Vielen Dank!

Gruß
peter


----------



## Cuberia (8. September 2010)

Hi, sollten die gleichen Lager sein wie beim Pro. Also :

Hauptlager : 6180 3 2RS.............2x
Wippe und Horstlink : 698 2RS.......4x

Gruß : Volker


----------



## motorsportfreak (9. September 2010)

Wie sieht es bei einem 2010er aus??

Welche sind dort wo verbaut?

Weiß da jemand was?

Gruss Sascha


----------

